# 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle



## xbxmxnn (5. Mai 2009)

Moin moin zusammen,

am vergangenen Wochenende fand in Argentinien ein Qualifikationsturnier für die Casting-WM 2009 in Brasilien (der DMV stellt auch eine Mannschaft!) statt; gewonnen hat dies der Weltmeister mit dem leichten Gewicht (100 Gramm) der letztjährigen Weltmeisterschaft in Rom, Luis Solimeno, mit Würfen von 243.5 Metern mit 100 Gramm, 246.15m 125gr, 253.55m 150gr sowie 237.5 Metern bei 175 Gramm (mit Multirolle). Auch die übrigen Resultate sind beachtlich, insbesondere der zweite der Veranstaltung, Chicho Bertazzo mit folgenden Ergebnissen: 248.07m, 237.57m, 236.52m, 225.93m; das Besondere bei ihm: Er hat mit Stationärrolle geworfen! |bigeyes

Gewaltige Wurfweiten, und man sieht: auch mit Stationärrollen kann man extrem weit werfen!


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Wahnsinn!
Danke für die Info.


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Unglaublich #6. 

Das würde ich im Leben nicht schaffen, selbst wenn ich täglich 8 Stunden trainieren würde #d.








Meine Keulenschnur ist nämlich nur 220m lang |supergri.


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Stimmt, und die schmeiße ich schon bei einem 140-Meter-Wurf runter. |rolleyes Tatsächlich gemessen auf der Wiese, bei minimalem Seitenwind, aber so gut wie nicht vorhanden.  

Machbar ist es offensichtlich; allerdings gibt es in Deutschland derzeit wohl nur einen, der überhaupt so weit werfen kann (Das ist Jan Hinz, Deutscher Meister und Rekordhalter mit über 255 Metern).


----------



## scripophix (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

irre! wenn das an der küste geschieht muss man ja schon keinen fang gönnen - die kurbeln sich ja halbtot (ich hab mal nen dorsch aus 330 m geholt und war danach fix und alle, dabei wog der gerade mal 5 pfd.). |evil:


----------



## Wildhare (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

boah...wenn die mal an die Ostsee kommen und nicht aufpassen fliegt das Blei noch einem Dänen um die Ohren. 

Habe mich letztens schon über die 50m gefreut...


----------



## maesox (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Habe eben gedacht ich les nicht richtig!!! Nen viertel Km mit der Rute werfen....waaaahnsinn!!!!!!!|bigeyes


----------



## Pat2712 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

... ich stelle mir gerade vor - Angeler an beiden Seiten einer Fahrrinne - und dann kommt so einer und will mitangeln |splat2:

ein smiley mit Blei-an-den-Kopf leider nicht gefunden :q


----------



## lsski (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

*Was meinst du wie weit die mit einer Helicoptermontage schmeißen?|rolleyes*




*|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat*






*|director: Bis der Sprit alle ist !!!! *
*#h Jeff*


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

ich sag nur #r#r#r


----------



## xbxmxnn (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Ich behaupte, mit der richtigen Technik und nicht ganz unbrauchbarem Gerät kann jeder Angler nach kurzem Üben 175 Meter weit werfen (ich rede jetzt von Brandungsgerät, nicht Karpfen- oder Spinngerät), mit ein wenig Engagement kann fast jeder 200 werfen, alles was drüber ist braucht schon ein wenig sportlichen Ehrgeiz und Einsatz, bei den Weiten wie die Argentinier vormachen auch noch ein wenig Talent.

Aber wie gesagt, ich meine: mit etwas Übung und ein wenig Hilfe kann nahezu jeder weiter werfen oder sogar richtig weit; nur der Überkopfwurf, wie es die 'Vergleichsbrandungsangler' machen reicht da leider nicht mehr, ein klein wenig Technik ist schon von Nöten.


----------



## GiantKiller (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Welche Technik schlägst Du denn vor damit ich mit meiner beköderten Brandungsrute[Shimano Aerocast] und Stationärrolle[Ultegra 12000] auch nur annähernd soweit werfe?


----------



## Khaane (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Die schmeissen aber nur das Blei ohne Vorfach, oder?


----------



## duck_68 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

vierlleicht findet sich hier was zu den Regeln....


----------



## Quappenjäger (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> vierlleicht findet sich hier was zu den Regeln....


 
eher hier :
http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/html/sea_long_slinging.html

und sonst beim dmv mal nachfragen !!!


----------



## xbxmxnn (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Moin moin,

wir hatten am Wochenende unseren Länderkampf Deutschland-Dänemark im Angelweitwerfen (ausführlicher Bericht folgt natürlich); nur kurz dazu, Florian Hinz hat seit langem zum ersten Mal wieder mitgemacht und mit 15 Jahre alter zweiteiliger Rute (Zziplex TZ500) und handelsüblicher Stationärrolle (Daiwa SS3000) 204 Meter geworfen; wir überlegen schon, ihn mit modernerem, nicht ganz so ausgelaugtem Gerät auszustatten, mal schauen, was er so bringt.

In der Tat, geworfen wird nur mit Blei, dafür aber monofile Schnüre mit Mindestdurchmessern von 0,25-0,28-0,31 und 0,35mm sowie Schlagschnüre mit 0,70 und 0,80mm, also unwesentlich dicker als beim 'normalen' Brandungsangeln oft üblich. 

Ein Nachteil bei Vergleichsangelmitstreitern ist, dass hierzulande nur über Kopf geworfen werden darf; der größte Muskel des menschen ist aber nun mal der Rückenmuskel, die größte Masse der ganze Körper, daher kann man wesentlich mehr Kraft in einen Wurf legen und eine Rute wesentlich mehr aufladen, wenn man eine Körperdrehung einbaut - natürlich sollte man da gerät nehmen, insbesondere auch Schnur, die der Kraft gewachsen ist, denn bei solchen Würfen reichen die bunten monofilen Keulenschnüre mit ihren 0,57mm Schlagschnüren meist nicht mehr aus (zudem die Schnüre oft von minderer Qualität sind).

Wir haben vor wenigen Tagen mit einem Schreiber und einem Photographen einer größeren deutschen Angelzeitung ein wenig geworfen, und es war klar ersichtlich, dass ein wenig Körpereinsatz teureres Gerät oft mehr als gleichwertig ersetzt; und wir hatten mit handelsüblichem Gerät (ganz ähnlich der oben genannten Aerocast und Ultegra-Kombination, fast sogar gleich, denke ich) gegen den Wind etwa Stärke 4-5 am Strand mit beködertem Vorfach Würfe bis über 170 Meter. Es ist also möglich. Der Überkopfwerfer übrigens, der meinte, er würde bei 165 Metern liegen, lag nur bei etwa 130... |bigeyes


----------



## GiantKiller (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

was wäre denn für mich der optimale wurf[und die optimale schnur] um gegen den wind mit oben genanntem gerät ein 100g blei mitsamt 1m stahlvorfach und einem fingerlangen fischfilet zu werfen?

ich wäre sehr daran interessiert in den nächsten 4 wochen bis zum angelaurlaub meine wurftechnik zu verbessern.


----------



## Koschi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*



Abumann schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Wir haben vor wenigen Tagen mit einem Schreiber und einem Photographen einer größeren deutschen Angelzeitung ein wenig geworfen, und es war klar ersichtlich, dass (...)




Das ja spannend! Wird von wem wann publiziert?


----------



## xbxmxnn (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Guten Morgen!

@ GiantKiller: Ich schlage zunächst den 'Off-the-Ground', also den normalen Bodenwurf vor; dabei allerdings nicht einfach nach hinten abgelegt, sondern immer weiter schräg nach hinten, so dass zu der normalen Wurfkraft noch ein wenig Körpereinsatz kommt; ich suche mal etwas heraus, wo man es gut sehen kann, und schicke Dir einen Link, okay?
Wo willst Du eigentlich mit Stahlvorfach, Fischstück und 100 Gramm angeln, auf Barrakudas oder so?

@ Koschi: Ist noch nicht ganz sicher, ich nehme aber an, in einer der nächsten Ausgaben der Kutter und Küste (nicht die, die morgen erscheint); und ich weiß nicht mal, was drin stehen wird und was aus unserem Werfen gemacht wird. Sobald ich etwas weiß, werde ich es aber natürlich hier reinschreiben!


----------



## Micky (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Ich hatte das Vergnügen letzten Samstag *von meinem Garten aus* dem Treiben der Jungs zuzuschauen und wie sollte es anders sein, als das ich meine Brandungsrute nicht auch mal schnell ausgepackt habe und zwei Würfe gemacht habe (Danke Dirk !!!)

*Gewicht 150 Gramm*
1. Wurf: Abriss 
2. Wurf: ca. 155 Meter

Ein bißchen mehr Übung, vielleicht ne etwas härtere Rute, mehr Ruhe und Konzentration, und keine wartenden Gäste die drauf warten das ich den Grill anschmeiße, dann sollte da definitiv mehr drin sein. 
Sofern mein Terminplaner es zulässt, werde ich bei nächstmöglicher Gelegenheit mal mitmachen...

Es war aber schon echt Interessant anzuschauen wie die Jungs mit der Multi werfen. 

*@ Abumann:* Hast Du eigentlich ein Foto von mir gemacht?


----------



## xbxmxnn (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: 248 Meter weit werfen mit der Stationärrolle*

Moin Micky,

war schön, Dich da zu treffen; was Du unterschlagen hast, ist, dass Du etwa 35 Meter von der Mittellinie entfernt lagst und bei einer Veranstaltung Deinen Nachbarn geärgert hättest! :r :g |wavey:

Ich hatte ein paar Bilder, aber eine sehr langsame Kamera, darum sind sie nichts geworden - holen wir nach, wenn wir mal wieder schmeißen, gerade bei Deiner Rute sieht es chic aus, ist so schön weich! Kriegen wir noch hin.

Freutmich, dass Du mal mitmachen willst beizeiten; soll ich Dir vor den Veranstaltungen in Kiel rechtzeitig bescheid sagen?


----------

